# Any Michigan Members



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi

I am looking for anyone here in michigan. If you are in michigan please PM me, or add me , or respond to this post. So possibly we can help eachother out as well with our tortoises.

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Seiryu (Nov 8, 2010)

Michigan here, but you know that .

I think there's at least 3 more here.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 8, 2010)

We will see Cant wait! then we will hopefully know everyone whos in michigan.


----------



## Jerseynox (Nov 8, 2010)

<<<< holds hand up


----------



## kbaker (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm in Michigan, too.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 8, 2010)

Me too - but I am way north of you guys.


----------



## Shelli (Nov 8, 2010)

I used toooooooo


----------



## Seiryu (Nov 8, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Me too - but I am way north of you guys.



I have family up near you. In rogers city anyways, and some outskirt areas with a lot of land.

I don't know why anyone would want to live up there though, so much snow!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 8, 2010)

HA, find me and the hubby each a job, and I'll come live next door to you, Rob 

Seriously, I was dragged here 15 years ago by foolish parents, David was bred here by foolish parents  We want to escape, but as of yet it hasn't been in the cards.

We actually want to move to Sheridan, were I am from and were the family's bicentennial farm is located. I have 40 acres to build tort enclosures on, I just can't get to it


----------



## atklosek (Nov 8, 2010)

In Michigan, but im WAY north of just about everyone


----------



## travisgn (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm in East Lansing now.

Grew up in Grayling, so I travel north to south a reasonable amount.

Atklosek - are you from the area or do you go to Tech? I have quite a few friends who went there.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 9, 2010)

I am just outside of detroit. So were not to far. LOL... I go through lansing quite a bit..


----------



## Seiryu (Nov 9, 2010)

kyryah said:


> HA, find me and the hubby each a job, and I'll come live next door to you, Rob



Deal! Then you can get rid of this pesky nosy neighbors of mine lol!

Really though, I am regretting moving into this house now because of the yard. Only enough room for one 15x25 or so pen. Unless I covered the entire yard with tort pens


----------



## bllauben (Nov 9, 2010)

Michigan here too, about 10 or so miles north of Lake St. Clair, right on the river.


----------



## atklosek (Nov 10, 2010)

yeahh Sweetness i go to tech currently. I love it here, just so far away from everything!


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 10, 2010)

We have 8 Memebers so far thats great!


----------



## harris (Nov 11, 2010)

I only have one word to add to this thread........BUCKEYES!!!


----------



## Jerseynox (Nov 11, 2010)

theres 1 more guy i just sent here he did register who may not have seen this post yet


----------



## Kristina (Nov 11, 2010)

harris said:


> I only have one word to add to this thread........BUCKEYES!!!



Oh... YOU... pffft...

BIG raspberry in your general direction!


----------



## borjawil (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm in lansing! Anyone know of any turtles for adoption or sale in michigan let me know!


----------



## sdirks (Nov 15, 2010)

Very close... northern Indiana


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 15, 2010)

borjawil said:


> I'm in lansing! Anyone know of any turtles for adoption or sale in michigan let me know!



There was just a reptile show this weekend down here towards detroit. THey had tons of yellow foot and redfoots. all different sizes. Pretty decent prices.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 15, 2010)

I have always wanted to go to the Taylor show - but, it is about 5 hours for me to get there. Wanna talk about long? LOL. Cheaper for me to buy torts online and have them shipped.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 16, 2010)

toxodon said:


> Sweetness_bug said:
> 
> 
> > borjawil said:
> ...



yep it was...But they had some decent tortoise. It just depends on when you go like last month they had only sulcatta babys. this month a lot more vendors and they had tons or tortoises. Red foot yellow foot sulcattas, pancake tortoise. greek. and lots of water turtles. If you want to come down let me know we can meet up and go together. How long does it take you to get there? I can always scope it out and call you next month so you dont have to waste gas or make the trip if its not worth it. There is also a show in grandrapids i believe.





kyryah said:


> I have always wanted to go to the Taylor show - but, it is about 5 hours for me to get there. Wanna talk about long? LOL. Cheaper for me to buy torts online and have them shipped.



well you will just have to move down here Kyrah! LOL


----------



## borjawil (Nov 16, 2010)

when is the show? you said next month, is there one in december? if there is I think ill go.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 16, 2010)

borjawil said:


> when is the show? you said next month, is there one in december? if there is I think ill go.



Its always the second saturday of the month from like 9-3


----------



## grundalowtortoises (Dec 11, 2010)

We're from MI. Metro-Detroit. The Taylor show was today, did anybody go? We werent sure if it would be worth it. Might go next month. 
So how do you all deal with the cold? Do you have to put extra lights in your enclosures? What kind of tortoises do you all have? How big are your enclosures?


----------



## LRBailey (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm also a Michigan member. I'm tortless for a just a couple more days, then I will have two baby redheaded torts.
I'm way up north - even further than Kristina. I'd still like to try and get to one of those shows in Taylor. Maybe come spring when the roads aren't bad. I could even pick Kristina up along the way if she wanted to go.


----------



## Jenilyn (Jan 17, 2011)

Capitol City girl right here!!!


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Jan 20, 2011)

Jenilyn said:


> Capitol City girl right here!!!




Sweet...We are getting alot of members her ein michigan..Keep them coming we can have our own convention


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 20, 2011)

A lot of Mi. folk here. I have a sister that lives out there,but I don't have her hooked on Torts yet just turtles...I'll have to work on her a bit.


----------



## mstodd (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm in Michigan, too. Going to Tech, so I'm pretty far north.


----------



## LeahRenee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello. I'm looking for some tortoises for sale in Michigan. Anyone? I'm wanting to purchase 2.  Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2011)

LeahRenee said:


> Hello. I'm looking for some tortoises for sale in Michigan. Anyone? I'm wanting to purchase 2.  Thanks!



Hi LeahRenee: Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Rayvens3cubs (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm new here, located in Holland (West side of Michigan, on the lakeshore) Had a Russian Tortoise waltz up to some neighbors' doorstep tonight and she is now here with us. She has a couple of solid cracks in her shell that worry me, and we already have a small zoo here anyway, so I'm hoping there's a distraught owner out there looking for their tortoise. My kids (of course) are hoping Ms. Luna was simply abandoned and can stay permanently. Any thoughts on the best/safest way to locate a true owner would be great. I posted on the "Russian Tortoises" page with the rest of the details if anyone is willing to help me out with some care concerns or suggestions in the meantime. Thanks ~ Ann Botsis


----------



## Regalblue (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in Livonia


----------



## Villy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Regal! I'm in Westland! We're neighbors!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello I live in Michigan. About reptile shows (a little late but...) there's one in grand rapids called west Michigan reptile expo, I think it's held on the second Sunday of every month.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 18, 2012)

I am from West Bloomfield


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Jul 16, 2012)

We are from Michigan to the great white north LOL!!  Although classified as Harrietta, we are between Wellston and Harrietta. Our home and property is surrounded by woods/fed land love being out here i wanted to move to the U.P. but this is where we ended up. Good to know Kristina is close to us.. Tracey waves  HI Kristina..


----------



## arwengraff (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm in Lansing area.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Sep 15, 2012)

atklosek said:


> In Michigan, but im WAY north of just about everyone



Hancock!!! I went to Tech :-D


I'm from East Lansing, and went to school in Houghton! 



mstodd said:


> I'm in Michigan, too. Going to Tech, so I'm pretty far north.



Woo Hoo! Got alot of Huskies on here  Where did you get your torts?


----------



## Casseylane (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello everyone- we are from walled lake. Glad to see fellow Michiganders here on the site. Anyone know any local stores that sell cactus pads?


----------



## djraab (Sep 17, 2012)

Port Huron tortoise lover here


----------



## ottosmom18 (Dec 11, 2012)

Casseylane said:


> Hello everyone- we are from walled lake. Glad to see fellow Michiganders here on the site. Anyone know any local stores that sell cactus pads?



Michigander here. Cactus pads are sold at a store called Stingers Exotic.




Villy said:


> Hey Regal! I'm in Westland! We're neighbors!



I'm near Livonia too! Small world!


----------



## crocididdle (Jan 6, 2013)

about 15 miles off of Detroit. Yay Michigan!


----------

